# Drill holes through cement tile?



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Tiles just sit on your roof as it is.
If the wind ever caught those panels, I think they would take the tile with them and maybe hit your neighbor on the head.


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

titanoman said:


> Tiles just sit on your roof as it is.
> If the wind ever caught those panels, I think they would take the tile with them and maybe hit your neighbor on the head.


I'm not meaning to fasten the panels directly to the tiles themselves. I'm thinking drilling all the way through the tile, and using a long screw to secure the panel brackets directly to the underlayment.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Dwillems said:


> I'm not meaning to fasten the panels directly to the tiles themselves. I'm thinking drilling all the way through the tile, and using a long screw to secure the panel brackets directly to the underlayment.


I think you need those screws to catch the rafters, not just the sheeting.
Is it 3/4" skip or ply?
Are they a flat tile or a Spanish profile?


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

Flat tile, I have no idea what thickness the ply is.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

They'll leak. And have to regularly be recaulked. Some of the tiles will also crack when being drilled. Will you be able to recaulk all the holes? Or will you have to remove panels each time? Are you going to mind water dripping in your living room sometimes? You'll have to repair the ceilings at intervals.
If you don't mind all the maintenance, it can be done.

Since the panels are supposed to last 20 years, the only way I install them is to remove the roof and correct any deficiences and install the proper brackets at the specified intervals as the new roof goes on. That way it's done and the homeowner doesn't have to recaulk every so many months.


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok, thanks. I guess I'll just pull the tile, install the hardware, and replace the tiles. It's actually not that hard, I was just hoping there was a way around it


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

wow, we just did a relay for a customer whos pool solar was installed by drilling thruough his flat tiles into the plywood. Part of our contract was to make a bracket ( overkill ) that was lagged into the plywood then came out in between the tiles..ie no penatrations. This is what he wanted, makes sense though. The customer installed 2x4 or 2x6 blocking from in the attic at each point ( 29 of them) where the solar was attached.

It worked well, but it was a lot of work. Just remove the tiles and use the hardware and straps ment for this purpose. The bracket was not needed, he had the proper hardware it was just installed incorrectly from the get go.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yes remove tiles as required for install ..if done right you sleep good at night:laughing:


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

The brackets that came with it are L shaped, and meant to be screwed directly to the roof. Then the panel has slots that slides that slides over the L. That holds the panel from sliding down. Then a nylon strap 1" wide is strung from the bracket to the bottom of the panel to hold it from flapping around. The straps are a kit you have to buy separately for $50. Screw that! I bought 60' of that strap, and grommets for $25. I put the grommets on the straps, screwed them to the roof under the tiles, and threw the brackets out. I made two straps per, one to replace the brackets and one to hold the whole thing down. When those straps get weathered I'll probably make some custom metal brackets, but I'm glad I got the thing installed.


----------

